# Snake warning



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

The vipers are really aggressive now. Two days ago our friend lost her Airdale terrier because it came in the way of two mating vipers and got bitten three times. Two in front legs and one in the chest. The Vet tried to save him but no chance. 
Tonight my wife was biking with our dog and ran into a viper in the middle of the road. The snake refused to move, just rose like a cobra and hissed. She threw big stones but even if they landed very close it did not move. So it was better to turn around.

There is snakes everywhere now, I have never seen so many as this year.

So take care and keep our for legged children safe


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for the warning Anders.


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

When does the 'snake season' end? and around Paphos is there any areas that are particularly bad? like moors/mountains etc? They are bad in Israel too, but tend to disappear if they hear us coming. Thanks so much for the warning! will keep that in mind!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The vipers here will try to avoid you if they hear you coming. 
Unfortunately it seems that this poor dog happened upon a mating pair and that is a very dangerous scenario.

There are a few incidents of dogs being bitten by snakes and unfortunately not all are able to be saved but there is an emergency snake bite kit which gives time to get the dog to a vet for treatment and gives it a chance of being saved.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> The vipers here will try to avoid you if they hear you coming.
> Unfortunately it seems that this poor dog happened upon a mating pair and that is a very dangerous scenario.
> 
> There are a few incidents of dogs being bitten by snakes and unfortunately not all are able to be saved but there is an emergency snake bite kit which gives time to get the dog to a vet for treatment and gives it a chance of being saved.


This year they were active very early because of the mild winter.

The one we came across probably also had a partner close. When we saw it, it was dancing like a cobra. But totally calm, not afraid. Even if the stones thrown at it missed, they came very close without any reaction.

The worst areas seem to be the British base areas, where they are not hunted


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

So as some of you know I have five mini dachshunds ; I live in Agios Dimitrianos and walk my dogs daily and now I'm putting leads on them extended ones which have a coiling so two per lead, and one alone. They all have bells on their collars to warn snakes ? however I have seen 3 snakes so far but only the black 'whiplash' 
My question is ( because unfortunately my dogs can get out our garden into the undergrowth ) how common is it that dogs are bitten? And as for the deadly blunt nosed viper ( I have anti venom kit) how common are they in the mountains? Not sure anyone can answer this question but taking five dogs out a day on leads is tricky and I wondered how worried I should be.
Also last year as I posted my dog Theo was poisoned at the dog beach near polis; since then recently he has had another problem.. ( he is The renegade!) not only did he eat a poor hedgehog along with the others which was horrendous enough as too late when I got to them ( they are hounds and acted just like a pack but specifically Theo) he was ill ? for a few days after then started to develop a hot red flush underneath and in his ears! Clearly not himself I took him to the vets . It's a pollen grass allergy as these types of dogs are so low to the ground , he got an injection and I have spray for him and noticed some of the others getting it. Has anyone had this experience with their dogs here?? They were fine until pollination walking in the meadows! Also ticks ; all mine have protection spray on but does that help?! No not for these little brutes ! Even the vet said some are just so resistant! So it's nightly checks on five dogs and a brush out. If anyone knows of natural cure against ticks great ?? let me know as all the sprays ate just not working! 
Thanks for any info in advance ..


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The sprays do not work for ticks. You need the tick and flea collars. The best is called something like Seresto. They cost about 40euros so not cheap for 5 dogs but they do keep them tick free right through the season. We tried a cheaper brand once and found not only did it not work as well but it also made our dog smell like pee. 

As for the vipers, they are quite common in the mountains so I would recommend you try to make your garden more secure.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

We found the best way to avoid poisoning is ensure the dogs are only let loose wearing one of the plastic muzzles the vets sell.

The majority of snakes will retreat rapidly, the black whip tails will disappear at an amazing speed, but unfortunately dogs seem to like the pursuit and that's where the danger can lie.

Tics are a perpetual problem for dogs and for humans too. We found tick collars the most effective remedy but I believe vets have an (expensive) pill that lasts 3 months that kills them. The only natural cure I know of that works is to pull 'em out.

Grass pollen can be a dreadful nuisance and work their way into tear ducts, eyes and, in particular, ears where they will take root and cause severe irritation. I don't believe there is any way to prevent this possibility.

Pete


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> The sprays do not work for ticks. You need the tick and flea collars. The best is called something like Seresto. They cost about 40euros so not cheap for 5 dogs but they do keep them tick free right through the season. We tried a cheaper brand once and found not only did it not work as well but it also made our dog smell like pee.
> 
> As for the vipers, they are quite common in the mountains so I would recommend you try to make your garden more secure.


Agree about the flea collars but not quite as much about vipers. I would never say they are _common _in the hills. If a sighting is reported to the Forestry guys (I think) they will work to find and destroy the nests and prevent the young escaping. You will occasionally see a dead one hanging from a tree or post.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> We found the best way to avoid poisoning is ensure the dogs are only let loose wearing one of the plastic muzzles the vets sell.
> 
> The majority of snakes will retreat rapidly, the black whip tails will disappear at an amazing speed, but unfortunately dogs seem to like the pursuit and that's where the danger can lie.
> 
> ...


We were at the vets today with Teddy and Kitty for their annual inoculations and we asked the vet about the pills. He said they work out more expensive as they are the same price as the collars but only last 3 months as opposed to 6 months for the collars. Also the collars protect against sand flies as well so help to avoid leishmania but the pills do not. He said Paphos is bad for leishmania so we will be sticking with the collars.


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

Thank you all for your helpful advice and info; I will try the collars! Does d and n vets sell them? Pulling out ticks on five dogs has been an interesting hobby of late! Yes the black whip snakes were very quick to disappear without the dogs noticing!


----------

